# For Immediate Sale 1929 Ford 4-AT-E Tri-Motor



## Airborne (Nov 9, 2007)

*WOW! Check this out*!

*Here is your chance guys.*
Here's a rare opportunity to own a 1929 Ford 4-AT-E Tri-Motor restored to an extraordinarily high standard. This is arguably the most original and perfect example of this historically important aircraft, and it remains a national treasure in its own right.

This Tri-Motor, registered NC9612 (also use N9612 for internet research), has a unique history. In 1929 it was delivered as a new passenger plane to Mamer Flying Service in Spokane, Washington. It was later sold to K-T Flying Service of Honolulu and was at Pearl Harbor on December 7, 1941. Brought back to the mainland in 1946 by a private owner, it was leased by TWA for their 1949 20th anniversary celebration. It then went to an agricultural operator in Idaho and was modified as a sprayer and also as one of the pioneer forest fire fighting air tankers. Johnson Flying Service in Montana flew it for several years to drop Smoke Jumpers and supplies to fire fighters. Since 1969 the plane has been privately owned and hangar stored by Dolph Overton and was part of his Wings and Wheels museum collection. It is currently owned by the Overton Family Trust, which was created by Mr. Overton to fund the plane's restoration and facilitate its sale. 

This was a no concession, no compromise restoration in which the airframe was reworked, a new interior installed and the exterior completely re-skinned, with most work being performed under the supervision of Master Restorer Bob Woods of Woods Aviation in Goldsboro, NC. The wings were reworked and re-skinned by Hov-Aire in Vicksburg, Michigan. The landing gear, including the unique Johnson bar braking system, is complete and original. The original straight-laced wire wheels have tires that were re-sculpted to replicate the correct profile and tread pattern of the period. The wood paneling of the interior has been skillfully recreated. There are no modern avionics or communications gear - just what came with the plane when it was delivered from the Ford factory in January of 1929. Exhaustive efforts were made to ensure originality in every detail with assistance from Tim O'Callaghan of the Henry Ford Museum and American Aircraft Historian Bill Larkins, author of "The Ford Tri-Motor" book. Also assisting were Retired Eastern Airlines Captain Bob Beitel and Retired Admiral Witte Freeman of the Virginia Aviation Museum. Total airframe time is 3102 hours. Total time on the three Wright Whirlwind engines and the propellers is just 48 hours SMOH. This plane has no accident history.

The restoration has been completed with authentic markings for TAT as a tribute to the historic first air-rail route across the United States by Transcontinental Air Transport in 1929. This is the second time that this plane has been used for this purpose, as TWA painted it in a similar fashion for their 20th anniversary national tour in 1949.

In November, 2005 the Tri-Motor was flown from Goldsboro, NC to Richmond, VA where (until recently) it was on public display at the Virginia Aviation Museum. It has also graced the cover of the March, 2006 issue of Trade-A-Plane. Currently hangared at Petersburg-Dinwiddie Airport in central Virginia, it is available for viewing and inspection by appointment only.

The pictures below will give you a sense of how intensely meticulous the restoration has been. Seeing the plane up close speaks volumes to the many 'labors of love' by all the craftsmen who participated in its restoration. NC9612 has a majestic presence that is undeniable, and to see it on the ground or in the air is an unforgettable experience. Please consider becoming the next owner of this important player in aviation history.

Price: $2,700,000 / offers

Dolphin Overton
[email protected]
336-262-9561

10/4/07 Update: N9612 will be displayed and run for the PTB (Petersburg-Dinwiddie Airport) Aviation Expo on Nov 17th 2007. The airport is 20 miles south of Richmond, VA. Click here for more information.


----------



## Airborne (Nov 9, 2007)

I saw one of these 1928 models in the Evergreen Aviation Museum in Portland Oregon.
Here is a pic.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Boy, wouldn't that be a treat! Slick.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 9, 2007)

that would be very nice to own


----------



## Airborne (Nov 10, 2007)

Hurry while stocks last guys. Only 2.7 million dollars


----------



## Heinz (Nov 10, 2007)

Nah, I've already got 3. 

Would be a nice 18th present though.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd buy it in a snap, if I were a rich man....


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2007)

She is a beauty, not doubt about it.


----------



## v2 (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe together, guys?


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 10, 2007)

I've got $800 in my savings, can you guys cover the rest?


----------



## DBII (Nov 12, 2007)

Where did I hide my pocket change?

DBII


----------



## v2 (Nov 12, 2007)

1000$, who is next?


----------



## Heinz (Nov 12, 2007)

I have $8 in my wallet.


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 13, 2007)

Too bad I only have $2,000.


----------



## Aggie08 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ok, so we've got $800+ pocket change+ $1000+$8. That won't even get us in to look at it. We need a Brit and their language skills to convince the seller that this is all the money he needs.


----------



## petadel (Sep 24, 2008)

This Ford Trimotor still resides in the PNG Museum in Port Moresby.
Salvaged from the New Guinea highlands it is now left uncovered and generally uncared for in the grounds of the museum.
I will post others in a new thread '21st Century remants of Warbirds in PNG' which come from my time spent there over the past 15 years.


----------

